# Hi (New TT Owner)



## Jazz (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi all,

I have recently purchased my 1st Audi TT (Black 225) and despite various 'comments' i.e 'Hairdressers Car' mainly from folks who know nothing about cars..... I must say that I'm 'PLEASED AS PUNCH' I've previously owned Japanese sports cars and also a BMW and I have to say, this car is definately my favourite, a prefect example of what can be made when designers and engineers actually work together.

Anyway, just a quick 'Hi'.... hopefully speak to you people soon...

Jazz.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Jazz welcome - this board is for the announcements/news etc regarding the TTOC. For a better response one of the mods will move you over tho the main board.

Oh but joining the TTOC is a great idea anyway. 

Lou


----------



## Jazz (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Lou,

I noticed my mistake while reading through the other thread... apologies 

I've moved my greeting the main forum.

Thanks,

Jazz.


----------

